# misc. odds and ends



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2013)

have a few new things, but no flowers. our orchid club recently had a compotting clinic (or potting up of previously compotted seedlings), I repotted some plants from the new hampshire os special auction and I de-potted some habenaria rhodocheila tubers to try and clean them up before repotting






mostly under old plastic containers, single and smaller compots of
paph liemianum and sukhakulii from tom kalina, compots of phal bellina,
brassavola david sander, onc. white cloud (trade name). these are 
also in the trays sitting on my warm bedroom radiator (with a thick piece
of board between heat and plants)





the two tubers of hab; one with one shoot and the next with two (last year
two shoots altogether). I tried picking off all of the old sphagnum moss
so that when repotted it wouldn't stay soggy and rot, but some has 'glued' 
itself to the tubers. I slightly dampened the moss before attempting to pick 
it off, and set the tubers in this warm spot so that it would dry a bit before repotting





the paph druryi from new hampshire os auction; on right is rick's 
division, mine on left. note how thick the growths are together on the right piece, and the roots!





druryi on right, next left is phal modesta and then phal lowii, all also 
sitting on the radiator and the druryi gets some filtered bright light in
the afternoon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the use of the cake holder.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2013)

there are two! (cake is popular) my sister had been using the tupperware cover for some sort of dirty supplies, and when she was moving it would have been tossed but as soon as I saw it I thought - mexipot! 
the clear cover was from cake snacks from our last orchid club meeting; I was given leftovers... (I love orchid club snacks leftovers). actually the little plastic cover was from the dip holder also from the club snacks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2013)

Spring will be here soon so you can move off of the radiator!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Spring will be here soon so you can move off of the radiator!



maybe down on the coast, but we have a winter storm warning tonight and the forecast for the rest of the week is low 20's or teens every night! (I may climb up on the radiator, myself!) 
spring would be nice.... I could stop going out for long walks in my snow boots and start riding my bike


----------

